

The Financial Crisis and the Systemic Failure of Academic Economics - joe_the_user
http://www.debtdeflation.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/papers/Dahlem_Report_EconCrisis021809.pdf

======
joe_the_user
The authors include some very well known economists as described here:
[http://www.debtdeflation.com/blogs/2009/02/26/and-you-
think-...](http://www.debtdeflation.com/blogs/2009/02/26/and-you-think-im-
ornery-the-dahlem-report/)

